# vair?



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I want one of these:









but will have to settle for one of these:









The body lines, especially the front are crude. looks like I might have some filing, sanding, and filling to do...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Is this a resin piece or the AMT kit that was re-issued a few years ago?
At any rate it does appear to have some soft molding.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

AMT reissue from 2004...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Here's an example of a build for this kit I saw on BMC









for comparison:









It looks to me like the plastic needs major changes in contour to look less toy like, especially in the front lower quarters and the trunk/hood.

Also the chrome bothers me...

blech, the more I look at the two photos the less I like the kit. It looks like they phoned in the chrome headlight cowl on the kit. The hood line where it meets the front is awful and anywhere the front quarter meets the front (air dam?). The character of the car is lost in there somewhere...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

unsafe at any speed!
what a line of crap lol


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

You're hurting my feelings . (or do you mean "unsafe at any speed" was a load?)

Actually studies done after 1969 (last year of production) show corvairs no better or worse than the rest of the cars from that era. Problems specific to corvairs were corrected in the '64 model year, having to do with rear end geometry.

I've never driven one, but reading the popular material from that era, it seems these cars competed with European sports cars at a fraction of the cost. That they were the only production cars available with turbo chargers boosting HP 50% made them especially interesting.

Plus I think they look cool. And Napoleon and Illia drove one (OK it was a vair engine in an AMT body). so there.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The Corvair platform and engine also served as the basis for some really cool concept cars.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would die/kill to have that Astro 1 kit again. 
Steve, my dad had a red turbo Monza,
wanna trade for something fun? Olds aerotech, Toyota celica or Deora?

Sorry,...OT

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

What's an Aerotech?

I'm trying to get psyched into cobbling together a little vair. Anything helps.

Maybe drilling out the headlights and sticking in LEDs?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Steve244--A company called M.V. Products which produce realistic light lenses for trains and models would look very realistic on your kit. 
As you mentioned you would have to drill out the lights in there now. Of course if you plan on lighting the car up then go forward with the LEDs. 
If you have a hobby shop(or train shop) around ask to see the M.V. lenses to give yourself an idea of what they look like, and how you could use them.
Chris
btw, here is a Oldsmobile Aerotech:








And the corresponding model kit of said car:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

thanks super! I was contemplating buying a donor kit for the headlights.

Do you think this would be the right size?

MVP 228 .228” Clear (1) for 1/24 & 1/25 Vehicle Fog/Headlights $1.00

Even if I put LEDs in I'd still want lenses with some sort of detail so they look more like sealed beams than LEDs.

That sure ain't your father's Olds...


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The Aerotech is "too cool for school". Wish I'd bought one when it was released, but as I wasn't a big car buyer, I missed it.

The Aerovette is a close second.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Steve244 said:


> thanks super! I was contemplating buying a donor kit for the headlights.
> 
> Do you think this would be the right size?
> 
> ...



I think those would work Steve. Just let it be known that you get one headlight for $1. If you are going to use them for your 'vair project you'll need to spend $4.
They are great little items but to me they are a bit pricey too.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yeah, I got a set. They have metallic backing to simulate a real headlight. I guess if I light them I'll drill a small hole...

I'll post an update in a few years.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Steve244 said:


> I'll post an update in a few years.


My kind of builder. I'll be sure to watch the yearly updates! :freak:
Chris


----------



## mr}{ix (Aug 9, 2008)

I have the newer release of the kit AND an original 1966 release. I thought the molds had worn through the years but the '66 kit has the same flaws as the modern one does. 

The kit doesn't capture the real lines of a Corvair very well but it is still a Corvair and therefore cool (I have a 1:1 scale Corvair convertible)


----------

